# Leopard Gecko and Mites!



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a feeling one of my geckos may have mites..... im not to sure but iv noticed the dots on my gecko by on top of his head have gone brown and around his nose...

I dont no if im being paranoid but im not to sure what mites are like?

I have performed a complete disinfect of the tank and a hot wash of the tank 

and soaked all his hides etc in hot water with reptile disinfectant


----------



## stew&dawn (Apr 4, 2007)

_*vats is your best bet, just to be sure!*_


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

to see if the leo has mites id recomend putting it on kitchen roll so that some will fall off on the kitchen roll.
That way you will know for sure if its mites or if its something else


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

What do they look like? I dont no actually no I maybe being paranoid :| but there like 3 dots on each side of his head that r going dark color 



Faith said:


> to see if the leo has mites id recomend putting it on kitchen roll so that some will fall off on the kitchen roll.
> That way you will know for sure if its mites or if its something else


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they are tiny little inseects, my snake has them at the moe :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
if you have them they will be walkign all over your gecko, and if you sqish them, blood will 'pour' out. 

best bet - worked for me (with geckos) is mite off by zoo med.

mite - Google Image Search


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

leos dont get mites... just red/blood mites which u can squish!


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

umm dont think its mites then ! its just his skin is is like a dark yellow color, but around his nose is like a dark brown with these dark brown spots on his head which is what I thought were mites


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

If you look at his head you can see 2 lines which is what I think is mites ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just looks like colouration


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

yeh could just be colouration...
one way to tell if their mites or not... do they move? if they come off do they squish and leave blood?:lol2:


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope like I said there just little brown dots 



Wadjet said:


> yeh could just be colouration...
> one way to tell if their mites or not... do they move? if they come off do they squish and leave blood?:lol2:


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

may not be anythin but markins, just keep an eye on the leo, maybe give it a shallow luke warm bath, mites tend to drown and float off..


----------

